# Self assessment 'in post'



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Does anyone else have their self assessment tax return currently in the postal system and like me is now getting concerned it's going to miss the deadline?

I posted mine back on the 14th 1st class recorded (as I have done for the past 5-6 years or so without issue), thinking it was _ample_ time to get there before the strikes this week (which it should have been).

I'm tracking it online on RM's website and it's still saying 'we have your item'.

Now as a backup I've registered with the Inland Revenue for doing it online and am just waiting for my PIN number to activate my account, which should be here any day now. What I want to know is; does the fact that I've opened an online account with the IR, now mean I've got until the 31st Jan deadline and it's 'over-ruled' if you like the previous 31st Oct paper deadline?


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

I would not worry over it too much, I had a letter from Bridlington posted yesterday delivered to me this morning in Berkshire!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

It's the £100 automatic fine I'm concerned over. I know there's an appeals procedure and I have all the proof of postage required to support it if required, but I could really do without the hassle tbh.

If my activation PIN comes in the next day or so, then I'll be able to get the online return done before the 31st, but I'm just wondering if I've actually got the buffer of the Jan deadline now because of registering an online account with the IR, just in case.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

would have thought you now have till 31st jan now mate.

haven't even thought about mine yet..


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

according to the T&C's a post strike is a valid reason for alteness and no fine can be levied as a result.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Viper, my other half is a accountant and she says you dont need to worry as she has talked to HMRC yesterday about a similar situation...

Johnny


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Thanks gents :thumb:

As it turns out, postie's just this minute been and delivered my PIN activation pack, so I can just do it online on Monday morning and so get it filed even before the paper deadline 

Cheers again for the info


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Don't you have until Jan 31st to do a paper return, if you calculate the tax yourself and they won't do it, and if filed online by then they will calculate it. If you paper file it by Oct 31st they will calculate it for you?


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

my accountant did mine on line back in Aug, and my corporate tax return too


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Don't you have until Jan 31st to do a paper return, if you calculate the tax yourself and they won't do it, and if filed online by then they will calculate it. If you paper file it by Oct 31st they will calculate it for you?


I beleive it has changed now,paper return has to be filed before the end of this month even if you calculate your own tax .


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

Paper Tax Returns have to be in the hands of HMRC by 31 October. If you do a paper return and it arrives late at HMRC i.e. on 1 November or later, you incur a £100 penalty.

If you do the Return electronically, you have until 31 January to submit it.

HMRC have a massive backlog of mail but you should be able to phone your tax office and find out if your Tax Return has been logged as received sometime early next week. If it hasn't then I would do it online.

I wouldn't rely on the post strike giving immunity from penalties either. Government departments are now being targeted on the amount of fines and penalties they can bring in so the last thing they will do is give you any leeway. You would really need to send it recorded delivery and have the receipt to give yourself any chance of winning an appeal.

Companies House are the worst offenders and won't give any leeway at all. I once posted two different sets of accounts on the same day, first class but from different places about 40 miles apart. They were posted 4 days before the deadline but both clients ended up getting a penalty because Cos House said that both sets of accounts had arrived 2 days late. The Post Office denied any knowledge of problems with delivery and Companies House just threatened legal action if the fines weren't paid. That cost me £200 and with recent increases in fines that would now be £350, so when I get near the deadline, I drive the 100 mile round trip and deliver them myself.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

organgrinder said:


> Paper Tax Returns have to be in the hands of HMRC by 31 October. If you do a paper return and it arrives late at HMRC i.e. on 1 November or later, you incur a £100 penalty.
> 
> If you do the Return electronically, you have until 31 January to submit it.
> 
> ...


Cool, I leave the tax department at work to do all that, if a client ever asks I just pass them through! When I did my tax exams in December you're always working at least 1 or 2 years behind the current tax year which seems pointless to me! I missed the last tax update at work due to knocking myself out on a door frame (who says accountants aren't interesting!) so all good to know lol :thumb:


----------

